# Insurance table (test)



## seanab (Jul 20, 2006)

Hello, ok not sure if this is going to work but based on quotes ive had and my mate has had we came up with this its only rough as there are many variables but its interesting to see rough prices for fairly modified R32's in fairly good areas. All mods declared.

Car - R32GTR	

AGE\NCB(yrs) 1 2 3 4 5+
17 forget it 
18 
19 
20 
21 
22 £2400(flux) £1600(ap) 
23  £1065(ap) 
24 
25 
26 
27 
28 
29 
30 
35 
40 
45 
50+ 

Anyone else care to add to it? 
I can only do it for for R32's cause thats all i know about.

hum if you click edit it makes sense!!! but jibberisg itherwise...


----------



## Wanabee Kiwi (Mar 31, 2007)

I insure my RB30 R32 GTSt for NZ$643 (£250approx) p/a all mods declared, fully comp with 3 years NCB. Im 20, live just outside the City Centre, car is garaged, alarmed etc. This is through The AA.

I did a quote with the AA for the same car, mods but at my dads house in england (quiet crime free village, locked in garage etc) and it was going to set me back £3500 p/a. 

This is with the same company but in two different countries. My driving skill and the car are exactly the same simply the location is different. I just simply don't understand why the UK is over 1000% of the price i pay in NZ. Its ridiculous!!


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Wanabee Kiwi said:


> I insure my RB30 R32 GTSt for NZ$643 (£250approx) p/a all mods declared, fully comp with 3 years NCB. Im 20, live just outside the City Centre, car is garaged, alarmed etc. This is through The AA.
> 
> I did a quote with the AA for the same car, mods but at my dads house in england (quiet crime free village, locked in garage etc) and it was going to set me back £3500 p/a.
> 
> This is with the same company but in two different countries. My driving skill and the car are exactly the same simply the location is different. I just simply don't understand why the UK is over 1000% of the price i pay in NZ. Its ridiculous!!


***&%^&%&% And other words


----------



## mava_rules (Feb 22, 2006)

r33 2.5gts 20 year old 2500 tpft adrian flux (2y ncb)
r33 2.5gtst 21 year old 1200 tpft adrian flux (3y ncb)
r32 gtr 22 year old 928 tpft adrian flux (4y ncb)

unable to get similar quote from any other company so far.


----------



## seanab (Jul 20, 2006)

Wanabee Kiwi said:


> I insure my RB30 R32 GTSt for NZ$643 (£250approx) p/a all mods declared, fully comp with 3 years NCB. Im 20, live just outside the City Centre, car is garaged, alarmed etc. This is through The AA.
> 
> I did a quote with the AA for the same car, mods but at my dads house in england (quiet crime free village, locked in garage etc) and it was going to set me back £3500 p/a.
> 
> This is with the same company but in two different countries. My driving skill and the car are exactly the same simply the location is different. I just simply don't understand why the UK is over 1000% of the price i pay in NZ. Its ridiculous!!


the only logical thing i can think of is: because you (NZ) have got 45,000 sheep. Where as us in the UK have 36,000,000 sheep. This clearly has a devastating effect on our insurance!!

As you only have 1.25% the amount of sheep as us,
And assuming the average 20 year old's insurance of £30k(est) (on your car in the uk) you get it for 8.3%!!! I think it is you who are being scammed!

Seems like a bargain to me in the great UK!! I mean come on looking at the numbers it really should be much much more expensive for us to insure over this great country of ours! 

FYI: This theory can be also applied to almost every argument about how the UK is so bloody expensive to live in!!! I have to stop typing now as i'm about to hit rant mode. 






Ref:
Farming activity - Statistics New Zealand
Defra, UK - Disease surveillance and control - Veterinary surveillance - Sheep
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/77650-4youngdrivers-co-uk.html


----------



## seanab (Jul 20, 2006)

UPDATE:

Car - R32GTR	

AGE\NCB(yrs)........1............2............3............4............5+
17.......................X............X............X............X............X 
18.......................X............X............X............X............X 
19.......................X............X............X............X............X 
20.......................X............X............X............X............X
21.......................X............X............X............X............X
22.......................X....£2400(Flux)..£1600(AP).£928(flux)....X 
23.......................X............X..........£1065(AP)..X............X 
24.......................X............X............X............X............X 
25.......................X............X............X............X............X 
26.......................X............X............X............X............X 
27.......................X............X............X............X............X 
28.......................X............X............X............X............X 
29.......................X............X............X............X............X 
30.......................X............X............X............X............X 
35.......................X............X............X............X............X 
40.......................X............X............X............X............X 
45.......................X............X............X............X............X 
50+.....................X............X............X............X............X 

arsed doing the rest!


----------



## paul cawson (Jul 3, 2003)

Car - R32GTR	

AGE\NCB(yrs) 1 2 3 4 5+
17 forget it 
18 
19 
20 
21 
22 £2400(flux) £1600(ap) 
23 £1065(ap) 
24 
25 
26 
27 
28 
29 
30 
35 
40 
45 ----------------------- £399
50+ 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Modified R32 GTR, 6K mileage limit per annum

30, 5+Y NCB = £2500 (Flux), £1050 (AP)

I'm defo going to take this up with AP though as I wanna know why I'm paying the same sort of cash as a 23 year old ! I thought cheaper car insurance was supposed to be a perk of getting old? 

My postcode is not a bad one, car is locled away at night and has lots of security on it.


----------



## seanab (Jul 20, 2006)

Car - R32GTR 

AGE\NCB(yrs)........1............2............3... .........4............5+
17.......................X............X........... .X............X............X 
18.......................X............X........... .X............X............X 
19.......................X............X........... .X............X............X 
20.......................X............X........... .X............X............X
21.......................X............X........... .X............X............X
22.......................X....£2400(Flux)..£1600(A P).£928(flux)....X 
23.......................X............X..........£ 1065(AP)..X............X 
24.......................X............X........... .X............X............X 
25.......................X............X........... .X............X............X 
26.......................X............X........... .X............X............X 
27.......................X............X........... .X............X............X 
28.......................X............X........... .X............X............X 
29.......................X............X........... .X............X............X 
30.......................X............X........... .X............X....£1050(ap) 
35.......................X............X........... .X............X............X 
40.......................X............X........... .X............X............X 
45.......................X............X........... .X............X..........£399 
50+.....................X............X............ x............X............X

yeah this seems to work. and there is a trend whitch is good.


----------



## baldilocks (Jul 4, 2005)

*A-plan GTR33 V-SPEC modified*

ive been with warwick davis last couple of years just had my renewal and they wanted £564 fully comp £500 excess all mods declared!!!!! its come down £100 from last year but i thought i'd give aplan a ring and now its £390 fc £500 excess that was with BHP figure well pleased with that give them a try:thumbsup: forgot to add 5000 mile a year and social,domestic,pleasure full ncb protected


----------



## Scottishgirl (Apr 27, 2007)

sorry, i'm going to kill the trend!



Car - R32GTR 

AGE\NCB(yrs)........1............2............3... .........4............5+
17.......................X............X........... .X............X............X 
18.......................X............X........... .X............X............X 
19.......................X............X........... .X............X............X 
20.......................X............X........... .X............X............X
21.......................X............X........... .X............X............X
22....£1400...........X....£2400(Flux)..£1600(A P).£928(flux)....X 
23.......................X............X..........£ 1065(AP)..X............X 
24.......................X............X........... .X............X............X 
25.......................X............X........... .X............X............X 
26.......................X............X........... .X............X............X 
27.......................X............X........... .X............X............X 
28.......................X............X........... .X............X............X 
29.......................X............X........... .X............X............X 
30.......................X............X........... .X............X....£1050(ap) 
35.......................X............X........... .X............X............X 
40.......................X............X........... .X............X............X 
45.......................X............X........... .X............X..........£399 
50+.....................X............X............ x............X............X


----------



## Wanabee Kiwi (Mar 31, 2007)

seanab said:


> ..... you (NZ) have got 45,000 sheep. Where as us in the UK have 36,000,000 sheep....


After the latest census it appears that the sheep to human ratio is actually 5:1 

So seeing that there are 5 sheep per 1 human and the population is something like 4.5 million that means there are at least 20 million sheep in NZ!!! 

Not that this has anything to do with insurance but i thought it was a useless fact worth mentioning!!


----------



## leeaids (May 8, 2007)

i just rang adrian flux and thay couldent get insurence quote lower then £1800 on my 33 gtr im 22 with 4 yncb this is mental
just got a quote form worwick daves £2500


----------



## Scottishgirl (Apr 27, 2007)

Lee, I'm 22 with zero no claims! try Welcome to bell.com or Admiral


----------



## sti50whp (Nov 28, 2006)

28years old, 6yrs ncb, no mod's declared  r32 gtr 

832 with a-plan limited mileage, locked away, in 1 of, if not the worst postcode in the uk.

that was last year

i hear admiral r good


----------



## cong (Nov 22, 2006)

think you will manchester is a higher group then east london.....made my insurance go up £100 just by moving also i had another 1 year bonus still went up £100 when i moved this was with keith micheals


----------



## sti50whp (Nov 28, 2006)

cong said:


> think you will manchester is a higher group then east london.....made my insurance go up £100 just by moving also i had another 1 year bonus still went up £100 when i moved this was with keith micheals


im not from east london.

en3 was my old postcode 

unless your talkin to some1 else


----------



## seanab (Jul 20, 2006)

Scottishgirl said:


> Lee, I'm 22 with zero no claims! try Welcome to bell.com or Admiral


How did you manage that?! they only insure post'94 cars... Ie 33's! I tried is your car a 93/94?




> After the latest census it appears that the sheep to human ratio is actually 5:1
> 
> So seeing that there are 5 sheep per 1 human and the population is something like 4.5 million that means there are at least 20 million sheep in NZ!!!
> 
> Not that this has anything to do with insurance but i thought it was a useless fact worth mentioning!!


So, your telling me its nothing to do with sheep...  back to the drawing board.


----------



## Bilaal_malik (Sep 28, 2007)

*sCAM*



Wanabee Kiwi said:


> I insure my RB30 R32 GTSt for NZ$643 (£250approx) p/a all mods declared, fully comp with 3 years NCB. Im 20, live just outside the City Centre, car is garaged, alarmed etc. This is through The AA.
> 
> I did a quote with the AA for the same car, mods but at my dads house in england (quiet crime free village, locked in garage etc) and it was going to set me back £3500 p/a.
> 
> This is with the same company but in two different countries. My driving skill and the car are exactly the same simply the location is different. I just simply don't understand why the UK is over 1000% of the price i pay in NZ. Its ridiculous!!


Mate let me tell you something that i have a shitty vauxhall nova 1.2 merit im 18 and i pay 1716.30 uk pounds and i had pass plus aswell. which i find is ridiculous. i dont have any criminal convictions or anything. but they still robbed me. I think we need to rebel against this cause insurance companies are taking the piss. ps im not a chav im a poor student


----------

